# AlienVPS?



## Munzy (Jul 15, 2015)

http://alienvps.com/



http://alienlayer.com/



Well, this is interesting......


----------



## AMDbuilder (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm not surprised.  Didn't they stop providing support about a year ago?


----------



## Munzy (Jul 15, 2015)

AMDbuilder said:


> I'm not surprised.  Didn't they stop providing support about a year ago?


I have no idea, been awhile since I was a customer ~3 years?


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 15, 2015)

copying from another post of mine:



> owner tried to sell the company late last year, nobody wanted to pay the asking price (130K), AleinVPS went bye bye via a disappearing act soon after
> 
> sale attempt: http://www.webhostin...d.php?t=1438312
> 
> R.I.P.: http://www.webhostin...d.php?t=1439399


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 15, 2015)

Yep.  AlienVPS has deadpooled.


----------



## Francisco (Jul 15, 2015)

AMDbuilder said:


> I'm not surprised.  Didn't they stop providing support about a year ago?


Well past that. Their only good tech, James, ran for the hills a long long time ago.

When I was in FH a few months back I saw a stack of Opterons and such being deracked so I'm assuming that was them not paying their bills. The owner had a *lot* of issues paying his workers, usually being a few months behind if not more.

The guy was smoking crack and was trying to sell gear you can't give away for $25,000. He also had a very very follower spammy twitter account that he was asking huge cash for.

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1438312

Francisco


----------

